# might be a goofy question,



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

but here it is anyway. someone told me they catch big striper's on the ohio. could that be true??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

rustyhooks said:


> but here it is anyway. someone told me they catch big striper's on the ohio. could that be true??



LMAO! I'm #29,,,, I couldn't take it anymore!!!

The answer is YES! 

Below every Dam, (white water) and pert-near every trib,,,, timing is everything.
Use the 'Search' box and type in Ohio River Stripers. See what pops up.
Good Luck


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Also, it depends on your definition of "big stripers". If you want one pushing the 60# mark, you'll probably not find it. But they are in there in the 20+ range.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Also, it depends on your definition of "big stripers". If you want one pushing the 60# mark, you'll probably not find it. But they are in there in the 20+ range.
> 
> 
> Yep, what you said! I never LANDED one over 5#.
> ...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

There are more true Stripers farther down river but most in this section are Hybrid Stripers though people tend to call them all Stripers. Tackle busters nevertheless. Here's a true striper from a couple weeks ago and a Hybrid.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Bad Bub said:
> 
> 
> > Also, it depends on your definition of "big stripers". If you want one pushing the 60# mark, you'll probably not find it. But they are in there in the 20+ range.
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

SamiFish said:


> Doboy said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked Striper eh? What's that like? I've only had trout/salmon - seems like these fish aren't fatty enough to get a *good lox-like flavor goin on*...
> ...


----------

